# Previsões médio prazo (Janeiro 2016)



## qwerl (30 Dez 2015 às 16:58)

*Previsões médio prazo, até 2 semanas (Dezembro 2015)*

Leia com atenção as condições de utilização do fórum.
A participação neste tópico, além das condições gerais, está sujeita a estas condições específicas.

*Existem 3 tópicos diferentes para previsões a que poderá aceder directamente nos links do cabeçalho do fórum.*

*Previsões curto prazo: até 3 dias*
Tópico para nowcasting (previsões de curtíssimo prazo) de situações meteorológicas em formação e/ou aproximação nas próximas horas, usando por exemplo satélite, radar, cartas superfície, etc.;
e análises e previsões de curto prazo até 3 dias (72 horas), com ênfase nos modelos de maior resolução.

*Previsões médio prazo: até 2 semanas (este tópico em que se encontra)*
Tópico para previsões de modelos a médio prazo, com maior incerteza, de 4 a 14 dias (2 semanas). A participação neste tópico deve ter maior ênfase na comparação de modelos globais e ensembles, analisar convergência de cenários, tendências, etc.

*Previsões longo prazo: mensal e sazonal*
Tópico para previsões de longo prazo, como por ex. previsões probabilísticas mensais e sazonais

*Links úteis*

*Modelos globais:*
- GFS: Meteopt | Meteociel | Wetterzentrale | Weatheronline | Meteostar | Wetter3
- ECMWF: Meteopt | Meteociel | Wetterzentrale | Weatheronline | IPMA
- CMC/GEM: Meteopt | Meteociel | Wetterzentrale | Weatheronline
- MetOffice UKMO: Meteociel | Wetterzentrale
- Vários: tcgengifs (Atlântico) | tropicaltidbits (Atlântico)


*Ensembles:*
- Meteociel (GFS, ECMWF, CMC, etc)
- Wetterzentrale (GFS)
- Weatheronline (GFS, ECMWF, CMC, etc)
- ECMWF Ensemble mean and spread (média ensemble e spread em 4 parâmetros)

*Use este tópico apenas para:*
- colocar, comentar ou debater previsões ou saídas de modelos.
- comentar e colocar previsões; se forem suas fundamente-as bem. Seja cauteloso e responsável, evite alarmismo não fundamentado que possa gerar alarme social. Não se esqueça, é você o responsável pelo que escreve e assume as consequências do que escreve.

*Não use este tópico para:*
- seguimento da situação meteorológica corrente, relato das condições meteorológicas, para isso existem os tópicos de seguimento.
- conversa de circunstância, meros palpites ou desabafos ("nunca mais chove", "nunca mais acaba o calor", etc), evite ou use para esse fim o tópico de Seguimento Meteorológico Livre. O reiterado desrespeito poderá ser penalizado.
- criticar avisos ou alertas oficiais, para isso use por exemplo tópicos como "IPMA - Novidades, dúvidas e críticas".
- discutir climatologia ou outro tema, para isso use por exemplo o tópico de Monitorização do Clima Portugal.
- off-topic, evite em absoluto mensagens neste tópico que não se enquadrem no tema do tópico, previsões do tempo.
- Se ocorrer uma deriva natural de tema ou se se proporcionar um outro rumo interessante para discussão, pode comentar ou fomentar um debate noutro tópico ou mesmo criar um mais apropriado baseado numa discussão nascida aqui, citando a mensagem original.


----------



## qwerl (30 Dez 2015 às 16:58)

Previsão do IPMA de fim de ano muito animadora, parece que é desta que vai começar a chegar o inverno 
_
Assunto:_ Previsão de Fim de Ano e primeiros dias de 2016 para Portugal Continental

A passagem de sucessivos sistemas frontais irá condicionar o estado de tempo no território continental durante os próximos dias. Assim, prevê-se que no dia 31 ocorram aguaceiros fracos e dispersos até ao meio da tarde, podendo ser na forma de neve acima dos 1200 metros. A precipitação voltará no dia 1 durante a manhã, sendo por vezes forte no litoral a norte do Cabo Mondego, acompanhada por uma intensificação do vento, prevendo-se rajadas até 70 km/h no litoral Norte e Centro e até 90 km/h nas terras altas. A partir do final da tarde, o vento diminuirá de intensidade e a precipitação passará gradualmente a aguaceiros fracos, que poderão ser na forma de neve acima dos 1000/1200 metros, e que se manterão até final do dia 2. Para os dias 3 e 4, prevê-se novo agravamento das condições meteorológicas com ocorrência de períodos de chuva, sendo temporariamente forte e persistente nas regiões Norte e Centro, com vento moderado a forte, soprando forte a muito forte nas terras altas. 
A agitação marítima será forte na costa ocidental, com ondas de noroeste de altura significativa entre os 3 e os 5 metros, temporariamente 5 a 6 metros no dia 2. 
Prevê-se que a madrugada de dia 1 seja a mais fria dos próximos dias, com os valores da temperatura mínima mais baixos a verificarem-se no interior Norte e Centro, entre ?1 e 4ºC, e os mais altos no Algarve, entre 11 e 13ºC. 
Há condições para a formação de geada e gelo em alguns locais do interior Norte e Centro, nomeadamente durante as noites sem precipitação. 
Prevê-se também a formação de neblinas e nevoeiros matinais.


----------



## Topê (30 Dez 2015 às 17:43)

qwerl disse:


> Previsão do IPMA de fim de ano muito animadora, parece que é desta que vai começar a chegar o inverno
> _
> Assunto:_ Previsão de Fim de Ano e primeiros dias de 2016 para Portugal Continental
> 
> ...



Acho que os modelos têm sido até bem prudentes, mas o que parece que se está a instalar para médio e longo prazo poderá ser muito prometedor. As baixas pressões estão a ganhar muito terreno aos anticiclones e de forma democratica.


----------



## Topê (30 Dez 2015 às 19:25)

O ECM desmancha prazeres e sempre na mesma run, a colocar a dorsal a partir das 144h. , mas nesta altura do campeonato o que o ECM diz pode não se escrever muito mais a tantas horas de distancia a ultima vez que o ECM apostou na dorsal não se deu muito bem, supostamente hoje era para termos a cá e afinal chove e bem , portanto, há que aguardar serenamente.
Quase que aposto que o GFS vai atrás do ECM e depois amanha recuam novamente os dois modelos.


----------



## guisilva5000 (30 Dez 2015 às 21:16)

Litoral Norte não se vai cansar de chuva na primeira semana de Janeiro... Acumulados acima dos 150 mm


----------



## algarvio1980 (30 Dez 2015 às 21:36)

O Algarve, vai ter é uma passagem de ano, das melhores dos últimos anos. 13ºC de mínima é quase noite de verão, aliás frio aonde andas e só falta Janeiro e Fevereiro e ele nem se vâ. Quanto à chuva, vem uns mm irrisórios e a 1ª quinzena de Janeiro será seca no Algarve, por isso, mudança de padrão nem vê-lo por aqui, se calhar para Outubro ou Novembro de 2016. Porque à espera da mudança de padrão morre-se.


----------



## cova beira (30 Dez 2015 às 21:43)

confirma-se siberiana restrita a europa de leste.
A longo prazo alguns ensembles do gfs mostram bloqueio no atlântico norte


----------



## qwerl (30 Dez 2015 às 22:14)

Vejam lá o que o GFS viu para os distritos do litoral Norte na última run (e a 90 horas!!!)











E antes temos outro episódio gordo de chuva, isto para dia 1 de Janeiro:











Parece que os próximos dias vão ser "ligeiramente molhados", pelo menos para o litoral Norte. A primeira semana de Janeiro promete.


----------



## Stinger (31 Dez 2015 às 01:43)

hurricane disse:


> Espero que tenha razão. Anseio por uma boa entrada siberiana na Bélgica que traga muito frio e alguma neve.



Em Istambul já neva por lá !


----------



## Topê (31 Dez 2015 às 10:39)

Ai está sem tirar nem por o ECM a ter de recuar relativo á saida de ontem. As coisas vão ficando animadas. Bom inicio de ano em perspectiva.


----------



## Snifa (31 Dez 2015 às 10:42)

As acumulações  previstas até às 13 horas da  próxima sexta-feira dia 8 são significativas, em especial no Noroeste, o Minho pode ter mais de 250 mm em algumas zonas, venha ela! 






Um Bom Ano de 2016 para todos !


----------



## Topê (31 Dez 2015 às 12:13)

Snifa disse:


> As acumulações  previstas até às 13 horas da  próxima sexta-feira dia 8 são significativas, em especial no Noroeste, o Minho pode ter mais de 250 mm em algumas zonas, venha ela!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Muito bom...


----------



## slbgdt (31 Dez 2015 às 13:48)

A previsão automatica do ipma para Barcelos indica chuva sem parar nos próximos 10 dias. Forte e moderada.


----------



## qwerl (31 Dez 2015 às 22:52)

Acumulações até às 90 horas da última run do GFS do ano impressionantes: em alguns locais do Norte podem ultrapassar os 200 milímetros:






Parece que o ano novo vai começar em grande


----------



## Snifa (1 Jan 2016 às 11:34)

Os próximos dias prometem  ser chuvosos em especial no Noroeste, Minho e Douro Litoral acima dos 250 mm, o destaque vai mesmo para Braga com mais de 350 mm no período


----------



## guisilva5000 (1 Jan 2016 às 15:22)

78H brutal para o litoral norte:







Parece que nesta semana não vai mesmo parar de chover no canto noroeste de Portugal! 
Pelo menos esta primeira quinzena promete bem com a chuva, já a temperatura é outro assunto...


----------



## martinus (2 Jan 2016 às 12:16)

Para Braga o Freemeteo está a prever 260mm de chuva ao longo dos próximos sete dias, com uma descida de pressão épica entre este momento e a manhã da próxima segunda-feira. Acompanho a previsão para Braga do Freemeteo há alguns anos e nunca tinha visto tanto numa previsão... Acho que o máximo anterior, que eu tenha visto, foi entre 220 e 230. Quando o Freemeteo dá mais de 100mm é certo que vai chover bem. Neste caso a previsão é de chuva até enjoar.

Quem não é do Minho deve visitar Braga nestes dias para compreender porque é que muitas décadas atrás as crianças daqui, especialmente nos tempos de catequese, levavam muito a sério a ameaça de uma eventual repetição do dilúvio narrado na Bíblia.


----------



## Célia Salta (2 Jan 2016 às 12:26)

martinus disse:


> Para Braga o Freemeteo está a prever 260mm de chuva ao longo dos próximos sete dias, com uma descida de pressão épica entre este momento e a manhã da próxima segunda-feira. Acompanho a previsão para Braga do Freemeteo há alguns anos e nunca tinha visto tanto numa previsão... Acho que o máximo anterior, que eu tenha visto, foi entre 220 e 230. Quando o Freemeteo dá mais de 100mm é certo que vai chover bem. Neste caso a previsão é de chuva até enjoar.
> 
> Quem não é do Minho deve visitar Braga nestes dias para compreender porque é que muitas décadas atrás as crianças daqui, especialmente nos tempos de catequese, levavam muito a sério a ameaça de uma eventual repetição do dilúvio narrado na Bíblia.


Sabes em que modelo e baseado?
É fiavel?


----------



## martinus (2 Jan 2016 às 12:30)

Não sei em que modelo é baseado. Acho fiável.


----------



## lserpa (2 Jan 2016 às 15:45)

Previsão do GFS a 7 dias aponta para uma ciclogenese explosiva a cruzar os Açores, seria algo descomunal, caso viesse a acontecer, sábado haveria vento sustentado de 120km/h e rajadas absurdas! Algo com força de um furacão Cat 1 




Mas como ainda falta muito tempo, tenho a certeza que não passará de uma run... E logo irá mudar muito.


----------



## james (2 Jan 2016 às 16:48)

Última saída do GFS reforca ainda mais a precipitacao para os próximos 10 dias.  Amplas zonas do Minho com valores de precipitacao na ordem dos 300/ 350 mm.

E continua com cotas de neve prometedores.


E para amanhã / segunda,  Continuam a ser modelados valores superiores a 100 mm ( com uma queda na PA de cerca de 20 hPA em 24 horas aproximadamente) em amplas zonas.

Mas atenção, que quer o GFS quer o ECM à algum tempo que vão indiciando algo " explosivo " para o próximo dia 11.

A acompanhar...


----------



## Ruipedroo (2 Jan 2016 às 16:51)

O GFS está louco eheh 







Quase 400 mm numa semana. Havia de ser bonito. Também modela nesta saída um belo evento convectivo a 192 horas:












Tempos interessantes avizinham-se!


----------



## martinus (2 Jan 2016 às 20:40)

Neste momento o Freemeteo prevê 293mm até domingo 10 de janeiro. Eu fiz um print-screen para guardar de recordação, porque nunca tinha visto tal coisa. Espero que aqui na cidade toda a gente esteja preparada.

A 3 de janeiro, domingo, atualizou para 312mm para os próximos 7 dias.


----------



## james (2 Jan 2016 às 20:47)

martinus disse:


> Neste momento o Freemeteo prevê 293mm até domingo 10 de janeiro. Eu fiz um print-screen para guardar de recordação, porque nunca tinha visto tal coisa. Espero que aqui na cidade toda a gente esteja preparada.




Não é assim tão raro. Ainda em Setembro caíram perto de 200 mm em menos de 24 horas.


----------



## martinus (2 Jan 2016 às 21:20)

Pode não ser raro mas, pelas minhas memórias antigas e recentes, também posso afirmar que em Braga não é nada raro ver carros a boiar nas estradas e nos túneis, túneis alagados, e ruas principais cortadas durante muitas horas. Quando disse que espero que toda a gente esteja preparada, não era alarmismo... Era uma chamada de atenção a toda a gente.


----------



## james (2 Jan 2016 às 21:31)

Ah,sim,  claro que nestas situações, pequenas inundações urbanas são quase inevitáveis.


----------



## MontesPeneda (2 Jan 2016 às 21:39)

Para Viana do Castelo???


----------



## james (2 Jan 2016 às 21:52)

MontesPeneda disse:


> Para Viana do Castelo???



Também.


----------



## boneli (3 Jan 2016 às 01:53)

Boa noite.

Olhando para os modelos as próximas 2 semanas prometem.
Como muita coisa pode mudar, fico-me pelo que vem esta semana, que a ser verdade o que os modelos mostram, é muito bom.
Muita chuva e algum frio (dia 5) pelo meio, prometem animar pelo menos aqui o Norte.

Para dia 5 e 6 está previsto alguma queda de neve, mas em minha opinião e como já foi dito por alguns colegas, nada de extraordinário. Dificilmente baixará dos 1000 metros. Os locais do costume (Gerês, Peneda, Alvão, Marvão, Larouco, Cabreira). A ver se Montalegre é contemplada.
Mas vamos ver o que as próximas RUN  têm a dizer.

No segundo painel do GFS...na saída das 18 horas, entre dia 12 e 18 upa upa, é um regalo. Fica o registo pelo menos.

Boa noite a todos.


----------



## lserpa (3 Jan 2016 às 11:49)

O GFS volta a insistir numa ciclogenese explosiva, desta vez passaria a norte dos Açores, com ventos sustentados bem próximos  dos 100km/h. 
A região dos Açores seria afetada por um poderoso sistema frontal frio com um cisalhamento muito forte e grandes diferenças térmicas à superfície. 
Não seria de descartar chuva forte.


----------



## Topê (4 Jan 2016 às 08:34)

Acho que neste momento a atmosfera está no ponto. Os modelos no meu entender sem ter uma bola de cristal, mas por o que vejo tenderão sempre a melhorar e estarão sempre adiar o anticiclone. Teremos períodos instáveis até mais não... bem vindo Inverno.


----------



## guisilva5000 (4 Jan 2016 às 12:33)

Noroeste português a competir com a costa do mar Adriático! 







Anticiclone da Escandinávia, obrigado por esta chuva!


----------



## huguh (4 Jan 2016 às 17:04)

Parece que já ninguém nos tira as próximas boas regas, no dia 8 sexta e dia 11 próxima segunda!
daí pra frente talvez a torneira comece a fechar, comparado com os dias que temos tido..


----------



## Topê (4 Jan 2016 às 19:21)

huguh disse:


> Parece que já ninguém nos tira as próximas boas regas, no dia 8 sexta e dia 11 próxima segunda!
> daí pra frente talvez a torneira comece a fechar, comparado com os dias que temos tido..




Agora é desfrutar, felizmente quando este padrão se instala não dá hipótese principalmente a norte tem-se chuva a sério, isso é bem visivel nas medias que não desmentem.
Relativo ao que teremos apos as 190h, ainda é uma incógnita, sendo, que mesmo que haja um desagravamento deste padrão, não significa que não venha ai algo bem interessante. O mês de Fevereiro é um mês frio por excelência, é 2º mês mais frio do ano, sendo que tivemos tanto tempo um domínio anticiclonico generalizado, pode ser que surja algo de Leste .


----------



## guisilva5000 (4 Jan 2016 às 20:01)

Bem por este andar no dia 8 já atingimos o acumulado mensal  Saída de meter medo para o Norte (sempre em cheio no radar de Arouca )


----------



## DaniFR (4 Jan 2016 às 21:53)

O ECMWF no dia 8 carrega em cheio na zona de Coimbra:


----------



## MIGUEL_DKs (5 Jan 2016 às 01:18)

Teremos vento muito forte para a Segunda feira da próxima semana?


----------



## Joaopaulo (5 Jan 2016 às 01:33)

Rajadas fortes previstas para dia 11 , próxima segunda-feira:


----------



## james (5 Jan 2016 às 12:13)

A neve que está a cair em muitos sítios  não vai ficar muito tempo no solo, pois vem aí já nova frente que vai derreter tudo.

No entanto, para o início da próxima semana,  há tendência para nova queda de neve,  mas como não parece que vá chover muito de seguida, a neve pode conservar - se bastante tempo.

A partir de meados do mês, dá a sensação que os modelos  indiciam uma possível entrada fria continental.  Agora, se me é permitido e alguém que me corrija se estou a dizer alguma asneira , mas tenho a ideia que estas entradas frias continentais conjugadas com instabilidade no Mediterrâneo Ocidental ( que os modelos também vão " desenhando " isso) são favoráveis à queda de neve a cotas muito baixas na Península Ibérica.


----------



## huguh (5 Jan 2016 às 16:21)

GFS a meter 24h de grandes acumulados consecutivos entre domingo e segunda na zona Norte!


----------



## Topê (5 Jan 2016 às 17:28)

huguh disse:


> GFS a meter 24h de grandes acumulados consecutivos entre domingo e segunda na zona Norte!



Nesse periodo o contraste entre Norte do sistema Montejunto-estrela  e a sul do sistema Montejunto-estrela, podem ser bem significativos, no que respeita a precipitação.


----------



## guisilva5000 (5 Jan 2016 às 18:15)

Bem o evento de dia 8-9 ainda vai pôr o pais todo em aviso vermelho, parece que se intensifica bem em Lisboa/Setúbal:






E mais uma saída bombástica para o Norte:






Agora só até à chegada do AA é que a chuva e o vento param, não pediram chuva? Agora cansem-se dela


----------



## dahon (5 Jan 2016 às 18:19)

james disse:


> A neve que está a cair em muitos sítios  não vai ficar muito tempo no solo, pois vem aí já nova frente que vai derreter tudo.
> 
> No entanto, para o início da próxima semana,  há tendência para nova queda de neve,  mas como não parece que vá chover muito de seguida, a neve pode conservar - se bastante tempo.
> 
> A partir de meados do mês, dá a sensação que os modelos  indiciam uma possível entrada fria continental.  Agora, se me é permitido e alguém que me corrija se estou a dizer alguma asneira , mas tenho a ideia que estas entradas frias continentais conjugadas com instabilidade no Mediterrâneo Ocidental ( que os modelos também vão " desenhando " isso) são favoráveis à queda de neve a cotas muito baixas na Península Ibérica.


Só se for com a formação de uma depressão retrógrada. O que é um evento raro.


----------



## james (5 Jan 2016 às 18:53)

dahon disse:


> Só se for com a formação de uma depressão retrógrada. O que é um evento raro.




Pois,  mas geralmente , pelo menos aqui no Norte, ocorre um nevão de 7/ 7 anos a cotas baixas, o último foi à 7 anos exatamente.  Estava numa boa altura.


----------



## slbgdt (5 Jan 2016 às 18:56)

Boa tarde. Depois de ver os modelos, e tendo uma actividade dia 10 no Gerês, a probabilidade de chuva diluviana já é praticamente 100% precisa?  
Obrigado


----------



## cova beira (5 Jan 2016 às 21:03)

situação muito interessa para final da semana que vem


----------



## lserpa (5 Jan 2016 às 21:04)

slbgdt disse:


> Boa tarde. Depois de ver os modelos, e tendo uma actividade dia 10 no Gerês, a probabilidade de chuva diluviana já é praticamente 100% precisa?
> Obrigado


A probabilidade para dia 10 ainda é muito subjectiva... Previsões superiores a 3 dias são muito falíveis..


----------



## algarvio1980 (5 Jan 2016 às 22:54)

ECM a inventar uma cut-off a sul do Algarve a partir das 192 horas.  ECM a fazer sonhar os algarvios.   Uma menina naquela posição, é bem capaz de deixar perto dos 100 mm no Algarve.


----------



## Aristocrata (6 Jan 2016 às 01:02)

algarvio1980 disse:


> ECM a inventar uma cut-off a sul do Algarve a partir das 192 horas.  ECM a fazer sonhar os algarvios.


Saída fora do contexto, por isso é uma saída de sonho...

A média do ensemble do GFS mostra uma carta interessante para esta e para a próxima semana, numa mudança do padrão quanto à temperatura.
Para a temperatura nos 850 hPa há claramente uma mudança para a Europa Ocidental, prevendo que a partir dos dias 11\12 o frio chegue finalmente, trazendo uma situação mais típica de inverno. A seguir...


----------



## Brito (6 Jan 2016 às 07:45)

Boas! Os modelos começam a mostrar uma segunda metade do mês bem fria, com a subida do anticiclone de latitude trazendo ar frio polar as nossas latitudes, o gfs penso estar melhor com a iso -10 bem pertinho, com possibilidade de precipitações. Mas ainda muito longe.. Aguardar..


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (6 Jan 2016 às 08:59)

Bom dia...
Os modelos começam a mostrar uma nova descida da cota de neve para a próxima semana... a seguir com a devida atenção.
Espero que Janeiro e Fevereiro compensem o marasmo do últimos meses.


----------



## cova beira (6 Jan 2016 às 13:06)

a partir de agora vamos entrar naquela fase ou cai tudo em cima de portugal ou passa tudo ao lado 

saida do ukmo muito boa


----------



## Dias Miguel (6 Jan 2016 às 13:39)

Bela entrada do ECMWF. Pena ser para daqui a 240h...


----------



## Paulo H (6 Jan 2016 às 13:41)

Na minha opinião, a posição do AA gronelandês é crucial! Tanto pode fazer-nos chegar uma ISO-10 a T850, como enviá-la para a Argélia (típica situação de "fica tudo em espanha", mas ainda pior).


----------



## boneli (6 Jan 2016 às 14:06)

A partir do dia 12/13 há uma tendência de mudança de padrão com a chegada do tempo mais frio e seco. Diminuição das temperaturas. No entanto a cada RUN as coisas alteram-se. Tudo um pouco volátil na minha opinião. No site do IPMA dá a tal descida de temperatura e consequente diminuição de precipitação a partir do dia 12. O GFS vai seguindo este padrão que vai alterando em cada RUN. Vamos ver o que as próximas saídas nos vão mostrar. Gato escaldado de água fria tem medo...


----------



## james (6 Jan 2016 às 14:26)

boneli disse:


> A partir do dia 12/13 há uma tendência de mudança de padrão com a chegada do tempo mais frio e seco. Diminuição das temperaturas. No entanto a cada RUN as coisas alteram-se. Tudo um pouco volátil na minha opinião. No site do IPMA dá a tal descida de temperatura e consequente diminuição de precipitação a partir do dia 12. O GFS vai seguindo este padrão que vai alterando em cada RUN. Vamos ver o que as próximas saídas nos vão mostrar. Gato escaldado de água fria tem medo...




Mas olha que o IPMA mantém a probabilidade de precipitação acima da média para o Norte até praticamente ao fim do mês.


----------



## boneli (6 Jan 2016 às 16:02)

james disse:


> Mas olha que o IPMA mantém a probabilidade de precipitação acima da média para o Norte até praticamente ao fim do mês.



É natural. Eu apenas estou a ver até dia 15. Se reparares há uma tendência de diminuição de precipitação a partir do dia 12 e aumento de frio. Para ser mais concreto apenas estou a falar até dia 15. Penso não estar errado que a partir do 12 poderá haver o desagravamento no que concerne à precipitação mas que pode ser pontual e voltar novamente este padrão de chuva.

Eu como não ligo muito aos modelos a mais de 1 semana e mesmo assim....por exemplo o GFS na ultima saída tirou todo o frio a partir do 12 e acentuou a chuva.

Posso estar errado ao analisar os modelos mas as coisas parecem  estar um pouco incertas a partir do 12/13.
Por exemplo aqui para Braga entre o 12 e 15 dá máximas entre os 9 e 10 e mínimas entre os 0 e os 5, com possibilidade de alguma chuva, mas não tanto como a que está a cair agora. Se calhar amanhã já muda.


----------



## jonas (6 Jan 2016 às 16:10)

boneli disse:


> É natural. Eu apenas estou a ver até dia 15. Se reparares há uma tendência de diminuição de precipitação a partir do dia 12 e aumento de frio. Para ser mais concreto apenas estou a falar até dia 15. Penso não estar errado que a partir do 12 poderá haver o desagravamento no que concerne à precipitação mas que pode ser pontual e voltar novamente este padrão de chuva.
> 
> Eu como não ligo muito aos modelos a mais de 1 semana e mesmo assim....por exemplo o GFS na ultima saída tirou todo o frio a partir do 12 e acentuou a chuva.
> 
> ...


Achao que se cair precipitacao pode nevar?
Se sim a que cota?


----------



## huguh (6 Jan 2016 às 16:32)

o GFS carrega sempre forte e feio nas saídas das 12h


----------



## Orion (6 Jan 2016 às 16:48)

Ver tudo a passar ao lado?






Ou chuva forte e trovoada pontuais?


----------



## boneli (6 Jan 2016 às 16:57)

jonas disse:


> Achao que se cair precipitacao pode nevar?
> Se sim a que cota?



Muito sinceramente ainda é um pouco cedo para dizer se neva ou não. Por exemplo esta RUN das 12 horas do GFS volta a carregar no frio a partir do dia 12, mas com precipitação escassa. No entanto há alguns dias com possibilidade de precipitação.

Aquela situação típica aqui do nosso cantinho que nos deixa frustrados...pelo menos para quem gosta de neve. ISO -2  a cobrir o nosso país e -4 na zona Norte, mas com pouca possibilidade de chuva e a faltar muito tempo. Muita cautela.

Como disse, o GFS tanto tira como põem, mas já anda alguns dias a colocar esta entrada fria a partir do 12 e que nesta saída se prolonga até 20.

Mas penso que há aqui colegas com melhor capacidade do que eu, para dizer algo mais.
Arriscaria a dizer que esta saída pode ir para saídas de sonho.


----------



## jonas (6 Jan 2016 às 17:56)

Mapa de neve dia 16
TEMPO.PT


----------



## Snifa (6 Jan 2016 às 19:01)

À semelhança do GFS o  ECMWF coloca uma sinóptica fria, tudo ainda demasiado distante, mas pode ser uma tendência para uma 2º metade de Janeiro mais fria


----------



## lserpa (6 Jan 2016 às 20:33)

Snifa disse:


> À semelhança do GFS o  ECMWF coloca uma sinóptica fria, tudo ainda demasiado distante, mas pode ser uma tendência para uma 2º metade de Janeiro mais fria


Sim, isso para aí, aqui pelos Açores não há maneira...


----------



## Topê (6 Jan 2016 às 22:44)

O tira e põem dos modelos principalmente do GFS está a começar a todo o gás. De run para run o GFS muda a tendência a médio prazo após as  162h, nesta run coloca a dorsal a subir para a PI, na run anterior não via esse cenário, há duas runs atrás já via, enfim até acertarem agulhas vamos andar nesta indecisão. 
Por outro lado o ECM está mais fiel á entrada fria, sem que seja importunada com o AA ou a dorsal vamos ver quem está mais assertivo desta vez.


----------



## Norther (7 Jan 2016 às 11:46)

Bela run das 6h do GFS, acima das 192h muito frio e acompanhado de precipitação, de sonho :-)


----------



## boneli (7 Jan 2016 às 12:11)

Bom dia.

A mim o que me deixa mais reticente para além de faltar algum tempo é o facto de o GFS manter este tira e põem ao contrário do ECM.
Para todos os efeitos acho que a partir da próxima semana vamos ter descida acentuada das temperaturas. Falta saber se vai ser acompanhada pela dão desejada precipitação.


----------



## david 6 (7 Jan 2016 às 16:19)

a gente ontem a falarmos da neve a cotas baixas e hoje sai umas saidas dos 2 principais modelos com neve a cotas baixas para a semana, que coincidência


----------



## TiagoLC (7 Jan 2016 às 17:14)

david 6 disse:


> a gente ontem a falarmos da neve a cotas baixas e hoje sai umas saidas dos 2 principais modelos com neve a cotas baixas para a semana, que coincidência


Que grande coincidência! Seria brutal! Nem a Serra de Sintra escaparia da neve!


----------



## david 6 (7 Jan 2016 às 17:23)

Tiagolco disse:


> Que grande coincidência! Seria brutal! Nem a Serra de Sintra escaparia da neve!



infelizmente o gfs já tirou tudo


----------



## ferreira5 (7 Jan 2016 às 17:39)

O GFS volta a recuar na saída das 12z...muito mau.


----------



## ferreira5 (7 Jan 2016 às 18:54)

Penso que a principal dificuldade dos modelos está em definir a trajectória da depressão que eventualmente se formará a sudoeste da península. Penso que será a chave do tudo ou do nada.


----------



## Topê (7 Jan 2016 às 19:22)

ferreira5 disse:


> Penso que a principal dificuldade dos modelos está em definir a trajectória da depressão que eventualmente se formará a sudoeste da península. Penso que será a chave do tudo ou do nada.




Exactamente, o segredo estará na cut-off.


----------



## cova beira (7 Jan 2016 às 19:43)

o problema esta naquele anticiclone a norte de africa que não está a deixar as baixas pressoes entrarem no mediterrâneo, acho que a partir de agora vai ser sempre  a piorar, no ártico vai se formar um bloqueio dos maiores que assisti em alguns anos e para variar pode mesmo passar tudo ao lado de 
Portugal


----------



## Orion (7 Jan 2016 às 19:48)

*Atlantic system could become January subtropical storm near Bermuda
*
http://www.accuweather.com/en/weather-news/strengthening-storm-with-drenc/54623025
















Isto parece aquelas tempestades que se sabe com muita antecedência que vai trazer muitos sarilhos a alguém. O ECM põe esta depressão a sul dos Açores tendendo a expandir-se para as ilhas:






Nesta configuração meteorológica, que é muito perigosa, há tipicamente chuva sem fim e possivelmente trovoada. Imagens destas dispensam muitos comentários:


----------



## cova beira (7 Jan 2016 às 19:53)

Orion disse:


> *Atlantic system could become January subtropical storm near Bermuda
> *
> http://www.accuweather.com/en/weather-news/strengthening-storm-with-drenc/54623025
> 
> ...


talvez haja um exagero dos modelos não me parece com a temperatura da agua nesta altura do ano se possa transformar numa tempestade subtropical esta modelação também está a confundir muito os modelos na europa


----------



## james (7 Jan 2016 às 20:02)

cova beira disse:


> talvez haja um exagero dos modelos não me parece com a temperatura da agua nesta altura do ano se possa transformar numa tempestade subtropical esta modelação também está a confundir muito os modelos na europa




Por vezes, em casos raros, acho que pode acontecer. 

Por exemplo,a  grande tempestade de Fevereiro de 1941 penso que foi uma tempestade subtropical que  ocorreu, portanto em Fevereiro, que penso que a temperatura da água não estará muito diferente de Janeiro.


----------



## Orion (7 Jan 2016 às 20:06)

cova beira disse:


> talvez haja um exagero dos modelos não me parece com a temperatura da agua nesta altura do ano se possa transformar numa tempestade subtropical esta modelação também está a confundir muito os modelos na europa



Não é bem a intensidade, é a localização. Depressões a sul dos Açores têm a tendência para mandarem muito ar saturado para o arquipélago. É quase, comparação um bocado exagerada, uma pluma tropical a esteróides. Vou usar o GFS, que tem uma saída semelhante, para exemplificar. Grandes quantidades de chuva podem cair mesmo com depressões fracas:


----------



## lserpa (7 Jan 2016 às 20:46)

Daí, provem o ar quente em altitude que vem modelado há já alguns dias para os Açores... Algo incomum para Janeiro!! Apesar de modelar a temperatura a 2 metros na casa dos 12 a 15 graus o mesmo não se refletirá a cotas médias e nos altos níveis... O gradiente térmico vertical não será muito espaçado...


----------



## hurricane (7 Jan 2016 às 22:36)

cova beira disse:


> talvez haja um exagero dos modelos não me parece com a temperatura da agua nesta altura do ano se possa transformar numa tempestade subtropical esta modelação também está a confundir muito os modelos na europa



Essa tempestade é uma destruidora de sonhos!!!!!!!!!!! Acabou por arruinar por completo a hipótese do anticiclone se mover em força para o Pólo Norte e fazer com que haja muito frio na Europa durante 2 ou 3 semanas. 

Apesar de as coisas ainda mudarem duvido muito que isso aconteça. Lá se vai a minha chance de ver neve em quantidade em Bruxelas


----------



## james (7 Jan 2016 às 22:42)

hurricane disse:


> Essa tempestade é uma destruidora de sonhos!!!!!!!!!!! Acabou por arruinar por completo a hipótese do anticiclone se mover em força para o Pólo Norte e fazer com que haja muito frio na Europa durante 2 ou 3 semanas.
> 
> Apesar de as coisas ainda mudarem duvido muito que isso aconteça. Lá se vai a minha chance de ver neve em quantidade em Bruxelas




Por um lado, isso pode ser verdade,  mas por outro também pode ter arruinado a hipótese da dorsal subir em latitude. 

O que significa que, pelo menos aqui na Península Ibérica , haja mais hipóteses da continuação do tempo instável .  Em contrapartida, pelo menos, durante uns tempos poderíamos ter tempo " descafeinado ", ou seja, sem chuva nem frio relevantes.


----------



## james (7 Jan 2016 às 22:46)

Mas é verdade que essa instabilidade atlântica veio baralhar as contas. 

Olá,  continuação da instabilidade atmosférica , adeus neve a cotas baixas ( mas ainda haverá hipóteses mais para a frente) .


----------



## ferreira5 (7 Jan 2016 às 22:58)

Essa tempestade corre o risco de afectar os Açores e principalmente pelo tempo que parece ficar quase parada, certamente que haveria precipitação excessiva. Em relação ao continente para já o que parece mais sólido é que a iso 0° deverá entrar em Portugal segunda-feira para o final do dia. Além disso tudo o resto está muito volátil.


----------



## Brito (7 Jan 2016 às 23:08)

Quanto ao recuo dos modelos quanto a entrada continental, nao desanimem... Amanha podem voltar a colocar..assim como hoje tiraram  muita incerteza


----------



## Norther (7 Jan 2016 às 23:56)

Pois claro, e essa depressão que vem de sul pode não conseguir passar pelo anticiclone e ser absorvida por alguma depressão que se forme sobre terra nova, ou perder força e não conseguindo passar pelo anticiclone extinguir-se a sul dos Açores. São ipoteses a não descartar, veremos as próximas saídas.


----------



## james (8 Jan 2016 às 08:42)

Seguindo a tendência que já vinha de ontem, quer o GFS quer o ECM, nas saídas de hoje ,  " cortaram " por completo a hipótese de queda de neve a cotas baixas para os próximos tempos ( até a cotas médias se tornou improvável, segundo os mesmos) . 

Ao menos a chuva parece que é para continuar...


----------



## Topê (8 Jan 2016 às 09:38)

GFS de novo melhor que o ECM mas desta vez pelos piores motivos, pois preveu melhor a subida da dorsal sobre a PI e a Europa.
Frio desapareceu todo, a unica consolação é que desaparece praticamente em toda a Europa ocidental e central.


----------



## criz0r (8 Jan 2016 às 12:18)

O GFS modela um cenário "engraçado" para o dia 21 em praticamente todo o País, mas claro que são a 312h e é uma miragem, a tendência está lá..


----------



## cova beira (8 Jan 2016 às 13:04)




----------



## Orion (8 Jan 2016 às 13:56)

O cenário do ECM é quase apocalítico. Enquanto que acredito que a depressão fique algum tempo estacionada a sul dos Açores trazendo chuva severa (por agora para os Grs. Ocidental e Central)...






... o ECM modela uma ciclogénese (quase) explosiva mesmo por cima do G. Oriental. Neste cenário já tenho muitas dúvidas:











Olhando por alto porque ainda falta muito tempo, esta configuração meteorológica parece-me adequada para a ocorrência de trombas d'água/tornados fracos nos Açores. Não obstante a convecção estar tendencialmente confinada a sul dos Açores (aqui e aqui), o LI será marginalmente positivo. A helicidade (nesta saída) atinge valores extremos e o cisalhamento é reduzido a sul das ilhas. Parece-me bastante plausível que uma qualquer célula, no seu caminho para norte, origine um funil de vento. A dissonância entre os fatores convectivos acima mencionadas excluem, por agora, trovoadas severas.


----------



## Norther (8 Jan 2016 às 19:50)

cova beira disse:


>









eheheheh vai resando vai   esta depressão ate podia entrar, não tão forte, pelo SW Portugal mas depois de 3 dias de frio acumulado....


----------



## guisilva5000 (9 Jan 2016 às 00:47)

Bem esta saída para os Açores...






Depressão não muito cavada mas com precipitação bem intensa


----------



## lserpa (9 Jan 2016 às 00:49)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Bem esta saída para os Açores...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


É a tal que o NHC está a acompanhar que está  perto da Bermuda


----------



## ACalado (10 Jan 2016 às 12:39)

Isto está a ficar complicado o Inverno de frio e neve ainda não chegou e com esta configuração a longo prazo não estou a ver isto muito famoso.


----------



## huguh (10 Jan 2016 às 23:13)

o que podemos esperar para os próximos dias? Ainda este evento está a dar as últimas e já estou a pensar no próximo 
bom bom era estes dias de chuva não pararem... !


----------



## james (10 Jan 2016 às 23:36)

huguh disse:


> o que podemos esperar para os próximos dias? Ainda este evento está a dar as últimas e já estou a pensar no próximo
> bom bom era estes dias de chuva não pararem... !




Para já,  o GFS e o ECM  estão confiantes num evento razoável para quarta e só o GFS para o próximo fim de semana. 

Mas tudo pode mudar, vamos entrar numa fase de indefinição modelistica.


----------



## Dias Miguel (11 Jan 2016 às 09:22)

Nem mais @james, aqui temos a prova. 









Vamos esperar sentado, pois tudo promete mudar de uma run para outra, já que aquela depressão extra-tropical perto das ilhas Bermudas está a "trocar as voltas" aos modelos.


----------



## jonas (11 Jan 2016 às 09:30)

Dias Miguel disse:


> Nem mais @james, aqui temos a prova.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Temperaturas muito baixas para todo o pais segunda e terca
Se continuar assim qual sera a cota de neve?


----------



## Dias Miguel (11 Jan 2016 às 11:10)

http://www.ipma.pt/export/sites/ipma/bin/docs/publicacoes/meteo.prev/bpm_1101.0702_2016.pdf

Até a previsão mensal não arrisca previsões para as próximas semanas  Nota-se assim o desnorte dos modelos de médio e longo prazo


----------



## Snifa (11 Jan 2016 às 13:22)

O GEM mostra uma boa entrada fria continental para a próxima semana:









O GFS e ECMWF não concordam, em especial o GFS.


----------



## james (11 Jan 2016 às 14:34)

Entretanto, tudo indica que iremos ter mais uma boa semana de chuva, com valores a rondar os 100 mm.


----------



## jamestorm (11 Jan 2016 às 14:48)

Hoje sol em Lisboa, solos estão bastante empapados já pelo zona oeste...


----------



## miguel (11 Jan 2016 às 16:23)

james disse:


> Entretanto, tudo indica que iremos ter mais uma boa semana de chuva, com valores a rondar os 100 mm.



Esta semana? tirando ali quarta alguma chuva nada de mais, não vejo mais nada!!!


----------



## james (11 Jan 2016 às 16:54)

miguel disse:


> Esta semana? tirando ali quarta alguma chuva nada de mais, não vejo mais nada!!!




Eu esqueci - me de dizer que estava a referir - me ao Norte,  há previsão de alguma chuva quase toda a semana. 
Mas também já vi que o GFS cortou bastante na última saída.


----------



## GabKoost (12 Jan 2016 às 07:46)

jonas disse:


> Temperaturas muito baixas para todo o pais segunda e terca
> Se continuar assim qual sera a cota de neve?



Nenhuma pois não irá chover.


----------



## Snifa (12 Jan 2016 às 08:30)

Bom dia,

previsão da precipitação acumulada até às 7 horas de quinta-feira dia 14, o Noroeste a acumular mais uns mm para juntar a este já bem regado mês


----------



## miguel (12 Jan 2016 às 11:20)

Snifa disse:


> Bom dia,
> 
> previsão da precipitação acumulada até às 7 horas de quinta-feira dia 14, o Noroeste a acumular mais uns mm para juntar a este já bem regado mês



Mais uma péssima carta do modelo!! chove no molhado, as perspectivas para o Sul são péssimas este mês.


----------



## Snifa (12 Jan 2016 às 13:08)

O IPMA prevê o regresso da chuva por vezes forte ao Minho e Douro Litoral, amanhã quarta feira já deverá chover por vezes moderado a partir do final da tarde 


Previsão para 5ª feira, 14.janeiro.2016

Céu geralmente muito nublado.
*Períodos de chuva, por vezes forte no Minho e Douro Litoral
até ao início da manhã, passando a regime de aguaceiros fracos
e pouco frequentes.*
Queda de neve nos pontos mais altos da Serra da Estrela.
Vento fraco a moderado (10 a 30 km/h) do quadrante sul, soprando
moderado a forte (30 a 45 km/h) com rajadas até 70 km/h no
litoral a norte do Cabo Carvoeiro, rodando gradualmente para
norte a partir do início da manhã.
Nas terras altas, vento forte (35 a 50 km/h) de sudoeste,
com rajadas até 90 km/h, tornando-se gradualmente moderado
(15 a 30 km/h) de norte a partir da tarde.
Pequena subida da temperatura mínima, em especial nas regiões
Norte e Centro.

_Atualizado a 12 de janeiro de 2016 às 12:17 UTC_

http://www.ipma.pt/pt/otempo/prev.descritiva/


----------



## criz0r (12 Jan 2016 às 15:57)

De facto tirando o evento de 5ª feira maioritáriamente para o Norte estas saídas dos 2 principais modelos têm sido péssimas, temos inclusivé apesar de a alguma distância temporal um poderoso Anticiclone de 1040hpa a roçar o País. Portanto a manter-se este cenário temos a chuva a tirar umas férias do nosso País e talvez ainda assim o frio a chegar embora nada de especial.


----------



## Aristocrata (12 Jan 2016 às 17:28)

Fonte: Extremadura7dias
A depressão\possível tempestade sub-tropical poderá afectar os Açores daqui por uns dias.
Depois disso? Afectará o continente ou poderá ser absorvida pela circulação mais a norte?


----------



## AMFC (12 Jan 2016 às 19:26)

Uma questão para os entendidos na matéria, se esta depressão chegar a tempestade tropical que nome terá ? Inicia uma nova época ou é seguimento da anterior ?


----------



## huguh (12 Jan 2016 às 19:44)

Acho que vai passar mais a norte... cá vai chegar alguma precipitação mas nada de especial.. mas esperemos para ver!


----------



## Aristocrata (12 Jan 2016 às 21:06)

AMFC disse:


> Uma questão para os entendidos na matéria, se esta depressão chegar a tempestade tropical que nome terá ? Inicia uma nova época ou é seguimento da anterior ?



Inicia a nova época com o nome "Alex".
Vamos acompanhando porque afecta de muito perto águas Portuguesas, mais concretamente os Açores.


----------



## AMFC (13 Jan 2016 às 18:43)

Aristocrata disse:


> Inicia a nova época com o nome "Alex".
> Vamos acompanhando porque afecta de muito perto águas Portuguesas, mais concretamente os Açores.



O hurricane center já coloca hoje em 70% a probabilidade de termos o Alex e informa que os açores devem acompanhar a situação pois deverão ser atingidos a partir de 5ª


----------



## hurricane (13 Jan 2016 às 19:26)

A entrada das 12h está um sonho! Muito frio na Europa!


----------



## TiagoLC (13 Jan 2016 às 23:18)

Muito interessante! 1°C de mínima em Lisboa! Só faltava a chuva! 
Isto ainda vai dar muitas voltas mas enfim...


----------



## guisilva5000 (14 Jan 2016 às 00:29)

Tiagolco disse:


> Muito interessante! 1°C de mínima em Lisboa! Só faltava a chuva!
> Isto ainda vai dar muitas voltas mas enfim...


Finalmente parece que a segunda quinzena entra com temperaturas mais típicas de Janeiro!


----------



## TiagoLC (14 Jan 2016 às 00:44)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Finalmente parece que a segunda quinzena entra com temperaturas mais típicas de Janeiro!


Porém o GFS discorda...e muito! Até mete temperaturas acima da média. Aguardemos...


----------



## criz0r (14 Jan 2016 às 11:48)

Tanto o GFS e o ECMWF continuam a insistir na tendência de estabilidade a médio e longo prazo sem fim á vista, o GFS até vai mais longe e coloca um poderoso anticiclone de 1044hpa sobre a PI. Penso que a nível de frio só mesmo para o fim de semana porque de resto não estou a vislumbrar nada de especial. Mas isto a 235h nem vale a pena discutir o assunto, fica a curiosidade.


----------



## algarvio1980 (14 Jan 2016 às 22:34)

Aqui, fica um meteograma de Verão. Sim, de Verão porque de Verão está tão recto como agora. 






Talvez, Fevereiro seja mais animado que Janeiro.


----------



## guisilva5000 (15 Jan 2016 às 01:45)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Aqui, fica um meteograma de Verão. Sim, de Verão porque de Verão está tão recto como agora.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sinceramente acho que a 1ª quinzena de Janeiro já deu o que tinha a dar para o mês todo  Talvez mais dois dias ou três de chuva era bom para ultrapassar a média de precipitação abaixo do sistema Montejunto-Estrela, mas nada de mais. Acho que todos concordam que o AA em Janeiro é certo (tendo em conta que nos últimos anos foi quase exagero de AA)


----------



## TiagoLC (15 Jan 2016 às 19:21)

Já dá para ter alguma esperança.


----------



## guisilva5000 (15 Jan 2016 às 19:24)

Tiagolco disse:


> Já dá para ter alguma esperança.


Era essa carga de água que fazia mesmo o toque final de Janeiro!


----------



## TiagoLC (15 Jan 2016 às 20:06)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Era essa carga de água que fazia mesmo o toque final de Janeiro!


O toque final seria mesmo esta cut-off.


----------



## guisilva5000 (15 Jan 2016 às 20:30)

Tiagolco disse:


> O toque final seria mesmo esta cut-off.


----------



## huguh (15 Jan 2016 às 22:53)

aos poucos e poucos o GFS parece querer meter o regresso da chuva pra estes lados na próxima semana.. nada de especial mas pelo menos já é qualquer coisa.
Algo interessante nesta run das 18h ali para dia 26 mas ainda a muitas horas de distância portanto vale o que vale...


----------



## huguh (16 Jan 2016 às 00:09)

cactus disse:


> Interessante não vejo nada , só se for para a Grécia .



o meu interessante também não tem de ser interessante para os outros... mas referia-me a isto


----------



## cactus (16 Jan 2016 às 15:21)

huguh disse:


> o meu interessante também não tem de ser interessante para os outros... mas referia-me a isto


È um dia de chuva , interessante então...


----------



## lserpa (16 Jan 2016 às 15:24)

cactus disse:


> È um dia de chuva , interessante então...


E pelo andar da carruagem parece que se traduz em mais um rio atmosférico para os Açores


----------



## Pek (18 Jan 2016 às 13:36)




----------



## Pek (18 Jan 2016 às 15:39)

Probablemente Menorca (y algo Cataluña) sea el único sitio del conjunto Península Ibérica + Archipiélago Balear en el que nos vamos a enterar algo (muy poco, eso sí) de la gran entrada fría de Europa Central y Oriental de estos (y próximos) días:


----------



## hurricane (18 Jan 2016 às 17:59)

Será que a possibilidade de haver um circulação retrógrada na Europa na próxima semana? Isso é que seria bom!


----------



## huguh (18 Jan 2016 às 23:26)

Após umas runs em que retirou, o GFS volta a meter ali qualquer coisa para o inicio da próxima semana...


----------



## TiagoLC (19 Jan 2016 às 00:09)

O GFS continua a insistir numa cut-off em meados de Fevereiro. A distância temporal tira a fiabilidade, mas como já se tem previsto há algum tempo, decidi postar. Não é todos os dias que se vê uma entrada de Sudoeste/Oeste. Acho que todos sabem o que acontece quando um menino destes resolve aparecer.


----------



## Orion (19 Jan 2016 às 18:54)

Lá para o final da semana há que tem em atenção esta frente quase estacionária com ondulações:






O cavado perde força em altitude, o que se traduz uma intrusão de ar frio sobre ar quente vindo de sul/sudoeste. A humidade é muito irregular e há muito CAPE:






Neste momento há condições para aguaceiros dispersos e pontualmente fortes. A trovoada poderá também ser dispersa e frequente.


----------



## Pek (20 Jan 2016 às 12:46)

Temperaturas inusualmente elevadas para este fin de semana y comienzos de la semana que viene. Anomalía:


----------



## Dias Miguel (20 Jan 2016 às 15:17)

https://www.aer.com/science-research/climate-weather/arctic-oscillation

Muito interessante esta previsão para as próximas semanas e refere a possibilidade a temperaturas abaixo do normal em quase toda a Eurásia dentro de duas/três semanas. Esperemos estar nesse "quase"


----------



## André Ultra (20 Jan 2016 às 16:58)

Dias Miguel disse:


> https://www.aer.com/science-research/climate-weather/arctic-oscillation
> 
> Muito interessante esta previsão para as próximas semanas e refere a possibilidade a temperaturas abaixo do normal em quase toda a Eurásia dentro de duas/três semanas. Esperemos estar nesse "quase"


Desculpa a minha falta de conhecimento, mas essa previsão quer dizer o que?


----------



## cova beira (20 Jan 2016 às 21:37)

À varias saidas que o gfs prevê um aquecimento estratosférico súbito (SSW), esperemos que o inverno comece em fevereiro.


----------



## Célia Salta (20 Jan 2016 às 21:58)

cova beira disse:


> À varias saidas que o gfs prevê um aquecimento estratosférico súbito (SSW), esperemos que o inverno comece em fevereiro.



Boas alguem me explica o que é isso ou que implicância tem?


----------



## martinus (20 Jan 2016 às 23:54)

Acho que é a possibilidade, ainda algo improvável, de se inverter a circulação do ar dominante e a Europa durante alguns dias ter ar vindo de leste-nordeste, a famosa entrada "siberiana", ar seco e frio, solinho de dia e geadas de noite. Até sabia bem por esta altura!


----------



## slbgdt (23 Jan 2016 às 18:58)

Depois de um início de ano muito bom para produção de energia renovável, volta se ao marasmo do AA?
Pelo menos os modelos assim mostram...


----------



## criz0r (24 Jan 2016 às 02:28)

Estas saídas dos 2 principais modelos a médio prazo são qualquer coisa a modos que "Horríveis". Vamos lá continuar a acompanhar um dia de cada vez..


----------



## JoCa (24 Jan 2016 às 18:44)

Parece que no que toca às temperaturas deste inverno 2015/2016 não há muito mais a esperar. Continuam bastante amenas para a época sem entradas frias. A tendência é manterem-se até final do inverno. A culpa é do “El Nino” que de uma forma nunca antes vista aquece anormalmente as águas do oceano pacífico, segundo parece até bem perto da primavera. Ou seja, as temperaturas no Oceano Pacífico nunca se mantiveram tão altas durante tanto tempo e por uma área tão vasta com potenciais efeitos à escala global.


----------



## jamestorm (24 Jan 2016 às 18:55)

ok parece-me que a primavera esta ai à porta, Em 7 anos que tenho um jardim nunca ate hoje tive os narcisos em flor em Janeiro, e as tulipas ai a rebentar, quando normalmente aparecem em Março-Abril...isto vem mostrar como as plantas tb podem mostrar o aquecimento anormal.


----------



## luismeteo3 (24 Jan 2016 às 19:13)

Sim,


jamestorm disse:


> ok parece-me que a primavera esta ai à porta, Em 7 anos que tenho um jardim nunca ate hoje tive os narcisos em flor em Janeiro, e as tulipas ai a rebentar, quando normalmente aparecem em Março-Abril...isto vem mostrar como as plantas tb podem mostrar o aquecimento anormal.


 E as minhas nespereiras estão a dar segunda camada de flor agora, e já com frutos grandes... isto para mim é totalmente inédito!


----------



## kikofra (25 Jan 2016 às 14:01)

Quais são as tendencias para este semana e a seguinte por Leiria/centro? Para umas "férias" há alguma recomendação da melhor altura?
obrigado



luismeteo3 disse:


> Sim,
> 
> E as minhas nespereiras estão a dar segunda camada de flor agora, e já com frutos grandes... isto para mim é totalmente inédito!


No mês passado a minha nespereira deu um fruto


----------

